# Erfahrung Radmitnahme Schienenersatzverkehr



## besos (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verzweifel gerade an der Buchung einer frühzeitigen Bahnverbindung nach Oberstdorf (nächsten Montag). Ein Problem ist der SEV (Schienenersatzverkehr mit Bus wegen Bauarbeiten). Laut Bahnauskunft gibt es spätere Verbindungen mit Biketransport (ab Kempten 10:10 Uhr). Die früheren Verbindungen machen dazu keine Angaben und tauchen erst ohne Radmitnahme in der Onlineauskunft auf. Laut tel. Auskunft kann ich bei diesen Verbindungen das Rad nicht im Bus mitnehmen. Laut Recherche im Internet bei der DB Regio schon, wenn genügend Platz ist.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem SEV der Bahn? Haben die ein Gepäckfach?  Macht es Sinn es auf gut Glück zu versuchen?

Grüße


----------



## prayforsnow (2. August 2012)

Hi, 

habe das selbe Problem im September am Brenner. 
Dort ist Fahrradmitnahme möglich in bestimmten Bussen, lt Auskunft angeblich ohne Reservierung, siehe auch:
http://ftp-pv.oebb.at/mcc_stoerung/bauarbeiten/2012/2012_06/VAB04_Baustellenfahrplan.pdf

für die Strecke im Oberkammergau kenne ich nur das Plakat von der DB:
http://ftp-pv.oebb.at/mcc_stoerung/bauarbeiten/2012/2012_06/Bauinfo963.pdf

Vielleicht hilfts ja.
Gute Reise! hoffentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummelexpress (2. August 2012)

SEV und Fahrrad ist meistens doof. Je nach Region sind es oft auch Busse die nichtmal Platz für einen Kinderwagen,Rollstuhl oder großes Gepäck haben. Kann man auf gut Glück versuchen ob im SEV ein Fahrrad mitgenommen wird wenn nicht explizit angegeben. Aber viel Hoffnung würde ich mir nicht machen. Kommt aber halt auch drauf an wie frequentiert die Verbindung ist


----------



## besos (2. August 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Hört sich nicht gut an. Das habe ich noch gefunden:

_'Bitte berücksichtigen Sie die längeren Fahrzeiten bei Ihrer Reiseplanung und wählen Sie gegebenenfalls eine frühere
Verbindung. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Haltestellen des Schienenersatzverkehrs nicht immer direkt an den
jeweiligen Bahnhöfen liegen.* In den Bussen können leider keine Fahrräder befördert werden.*'_

 Wie das Wetter an dem Tag  Sonst wär ich durchaus bereit schon ab Kempten an der Iller entlang zu radeln. Sind ja nur 45km mehr


----------



## bummelexpress (4. August 2012)

besos schrieb:


> _* In den Bussen können leider keine Fahrräder befördert werden.*'_



bräuchte es so einen Bus...


----------

